# Urgent Foster Needed for 3 Cats! (1 Oldie)



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

My friend's family are being evicted on Friday (23rd) and I've offered to try and find temporary foster homes for their 3 cats, Zero, Kiki and Casper.

Zero (b+w) and Kiki (black) are 2 year old brother and sister. Kiki is spayed and both cats have very good temperaments. They prefer to do their own thing and would benefit from a quiet home with older children.

Casper is a thick set, 15 year old black and white cat. He's a very gentle old man and loves being stroked and made a fuss of on his terms.

All these cats could go to fosters together or separately as they're all pretty independent of each other. If you live in the Cheshire/Merseyside/Lancs area and think you could give any of these cats a foster home for a few weeks to a few months, please get in touch and we can work out a foster contract regarding care, food and vets bills etc.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi there

I am in Cheshire.

Are all the cats neutered and vaccinated?

How are they with other cats and children?

Do they need outdoor access, once settled obviously?

How long will the fostering be for?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I will have to ask my friend if the boys are neutered but Kiki is definately spayed. They are all outdoor cats, so yes they are vaccinated and would probably appreciate access to outdoors once settled.

Casper will deal with other cats just fine as he's not long ago dealt with the arrival of Zero and Kiki, and Kiki's unexpected kittens a year ago. I'm not sure about Zero and Kiki, but they're more likely to be fine with other cats rather than not, as long as they have their own space to hide.

At the moment they live with a boy who has autism, and so in that respect I think they are alright with children as long as they're not too rowdy or demanding of them. (I've never known them to bite or scratch a person for no reason)

The fostering period can be as long as you can handle, be it a few weeks til we find them another place, or a few months til January when hopefully the family should be sorted with a new home.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I am happy to help out with this, I may not be able to take all 3 as I have 5 cats of my own, will have a chat with my partner though.

Can you please double check they are neutered and vaccinated as I will only be able to take them if they are.

Also it will have to be for a month maximum as I am then going away for the weekend and it's a bit much to ask anyone to care for 8 cats.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Well they can be separated if you can only take in 1, and I know Kiki is most definately spayed and vaccinated. Thank you so so much for helping 

Edit: Just found out that Zero isn't neutered but Casper, the oldie is.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've pmed you


----------

